# question



## foxy 63 (Nov 19, 2006)

i went out on Saturday night and used my rabbit in distress and could hear the coyotes but they didnt come. any sugestions should i go again.the next day someone else went there.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You heard the coyotes how? Were they howling? Their feet hitting the ground around you? Give more details so we can answer better


----------



## foxy 63 (Nov 19, 2006)

i could hear the coyotes howling behind me.!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Foxy 63, they may have winded you, the area may have been hunted before, were you using a white or red light? many things could be the problem. 
I take it your rabbit in distress is a hand call? What kind of country ( terrian ) are you hunting in and how are you setting up your stand?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

i asked this question before.. and the answer i got was that the howling may have been a warning howl.. and if that is what you heard.. they wont be coming in to your call.. but i am not sure if thats what you heard..

Danny.. your comments.. can you explain what a warning howl would sound like...?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

was it one coyote or a group?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm onecoyote ( my other nic ) and I was not howling at em. :lol:

Fingerz42, I can't speak coyote to good  . The only howl I use is one long howl, but that's only if they howl at me first. 
Where I hunt we really have no reason to howl, to many coyotes to pick from, but it is fun to try. 
I believe howling didn't start to get popular tell around the 80s and most of that was back east. I'll say one thing, we have a lot of howling experts out there nowadays and I'm sure not one of them. :wink:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ray Alcorn was the first documented man to use howls in the 30's or 40's but there is legend of the native americans using their voices to howl for wolves and coyotes. But i agree it wasn't until people like Bill Austin and Vern Dorn came along in the gov programs and really started doing the research and putting it into a hunting scenerio before it took off.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I have two of Bill Austins older calls on display in the predator hunting museum. 

Ray Alcorn was actually from my home state, he grew up in Bishop California.

The earliest documented attemps to call predatory animals using artifical sounds was in 1944 by J R Alcorn.

Those methods were used for many generations before across the world, but Alcorn was the first to document it.

He was doing some control work in Northern Nevada, a small place called Oravada and called in coyotes using a hand call that was giving to him so I hear.

It can also be argued that A. L. Lindsey was the Father of modern hand calling, I have a few of his calls on display also.  If I could just get my hands on Alcorns call :lol: .


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I know i've seen his pictures with a trumpet with a duck call put into it or something that he used for howling


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

DAnny,

Where is this museum you have? That sounds like something I would love to go to, and then my wife would think I'm nuts for going to. Is there a website about this museum or anything?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Danny B has the most incredible call collection of predator calls in the WORLD. If i ever make it down to that part of the country i will be dropping in and taking advantage of his hospitality

Ya Danny why don't you list with pictures all of the calls


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the advertising Brad T. lol. I wish I had that many calls. My friend Jay Nistetter gave me maybe 30 or so hard to find old calls to start off with that I put on display, plus other people donations and ones I added maybe another 100 custom and store bought calls. I know guys that have as many as 500 calls, why I don't know? lol. 
I also have 45 rpm players, 8 tracks, reel to reel tapes, cassettes of all types and the modern type calls all on display. Lots of old club hunting pictures and paper work from as far back as the 60s and 70s. Old trophies, patches, belt buckles, jackets, tee shirts, hats etc.

Fallguy, the museum is in a very small town in south central NM called Carrizozo. Anybody is welcome to visit the museum anytime, it's free.... :wink:

Brad T. the first A.L. Lindsey calls were made from cow horn in 1949 ( I have one ) in 1951 the first plastic calls were made ( I have one of those too ) lol. 
A guy named (Stacy Vernon) S.V. Higley ( Higley Calls ) was said to be making hand calls as far back as 1948 but I'm not sure, I was only 5 at the time lol. 
I do recall the duck call being made into a predator call story, but don't remember who, what, where or when? I was always under the impression that Alcorn used rabbit sounds and did not howl? I remember the story from Major Boddicker, but I forgot that part lol. 
What ever the case is, it's all part of the history of our sport and interesting to all of us that care.


----------



## foxy 63 (Nov 19, 2006)

Danny B i wasnt using a light it was still light out and it is a wheat feild with pasture. i had a e- caller.

Brad T. it was a group


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny

Do you have any of those collector edition Tally Hos? I know they have some limited addition WHITE Tally Hos which are guaranteed to call in "albino fox" :wink: and a yellow Tally Ho. Can't remember where I saw these. One some calling site or Ebay i think. They were selling them for 20 bucks.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

FOX 63
that could have been as simple as coyotes not reponding to get ready for the nights hunt. OR it could have been that they seen you OR it could have been that you got in an area that was a territortuaul boundary and the pups didn't want to deal with what might happen if they cross that line!

FALLGUY
I have seen the "special edition" tally ho's they are not different than any other tally ho besides the color. I talked to Tal about them and they are nothing but for the guy like Danny B and collectors!!!!


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

foxy 63

If I was you I would wait on that area for about 2 weeks and then wait for a real good day. You could wait for a Cloudy cold day with a 5 to 10 mph wind in your face and try it.Either right at Sunrise or about 1/2 hr before dark.Hope this helps


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fallguy, I have a Tally-Ho alright, signed by Tal Lockwood himself. One of the guys that sells them on e-bay just happens to be Jay Nistetter of Rhino calls and the guy that donated that call to me. :wink: 
Thanks foxy 63, I guess I got the wrong idea, I thought you was hunting at night. :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Foxy 63

I would try moving further into the area towards the coyote howls and use a different sound. I would hold down the challenge howls until a little later in the year. If you can get into their comfort zone they should come in. Keep us posted on what happens


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Foxy 63

I would'nt move in any closer. You don't know if the Coyotes are in the Pasture 100 yds or 1/2 mile. Stay where you were and try it on a good day. I don't do any Howling till Late Jan and Feb. The distress sounds work real good. I was using a Woodpecker in distress and it worked good today. Called in 3 and shot 2.


----------



## IBUGLEMIN (Dec 7, 2006)

THATY WOODPECKER DISTRESS WORKS AWESOME OUT HERE IN UTAH.


----------



## foxy 63 (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks guys i will try it out. i have never heard of a woodpecker in distess call!!


----------



## foxy 63 (Nov 19, 2006)

i went out again and called with a new call and didnt get one


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

FOXY::: DON'T GET FRUSTRATED, SOUNDS LIKE MY KINDA LUCK!!!
HERE IN N.C. WE DON'T HAVE THE CONCETRATION OF COYOTES YOU ALL DO IN THE MIDWEST, BUT THEY ARE HERE.
I GOT A DVD PUT OUT BY HUNTERS SPECIALTIES THE TITLE IS
OPERATION PREDATOR 2;;;; 11 HUNTS AND A "WORLD OF INSTRUCTION" WHICH WILL APPLY TO ANY STATE. THE PROFESSIONALS STATE THAT ABOUT 1 COYOTE ON 8 STANDS IS NOT TO BAD. I GOT THE DVD ON EBAY FROM A SELLER NAMED DROP 8, SOME OF THE SAME DVD'S WERE $20.00 BUT HIS WERE AROUND $12.00. ANYWAY GOOD LUCK AND SAFE HUNTING!!!!


----------

